# Is it possible to make 30% every 3 months?



## swissenergiser (9 April 2015)

Is it possible to make 30% return every 3 months investing in stocks


----------



## skyQuake (9 April 2015)

*Re: is it posible to mKe 30% every 3 months*

Consistently - *No*

Under $1m assets, no compounding, with moderate to high risk, 5+ years exp - Probably

Following a kind hearted individual organisation that shares winning stock/fx tips for a small fee - very no


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 April 2015)

Even if you were 100% right on direction (short or long) with your selections, there is no guarantee of how much the selections will move in your favour over any fixed term. Then, when to sell?


----------



## tech/a (9 April 2015)

Agree with those who have commented.
You may have a better chance if you leverage CFD's
If you want to make 30 % on 100k
You could do it with 500k

Trade futures


----------

